# Trail riding buddies near Tyler Texas



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My husband and I are from around Beaumont, Tx. Ebenezer is a good place, they have LQ hookups and pens. 7IL Ranch (near Columbus, TX) is also very nice. They also have free standing showers and bathrooms.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

*mineola, tx*

Mineola Nature Preserve - Hwy 69/loop 564 has primitive to 14 full hookup sites.... lots of groomed and non groom trails. The groups Tail Gaiter and TETRA get together a lot there. Every Wednesday during good weather about 10 ladies ride there- everyone is welcome though. Half-*** Mule camp in Queen City is a nice place to camp, they have a web site. It has pens and site with water and electric...with a separate dump site for black water. Nice people that own the property usually there Wednesday thru the weekend.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My BIL lives in Sulphur Springs....I think they still have horses, I will check.


----------

